# Sask. man leading science program for Mars campaign



## Prairie dog (Feb 20, 2021)

Sask. man leading science program for Mars campaign​https://ca.yahoo.com/news/sask-man-leading-science-program-164019337.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 20, 2021)

A lovely story, Prairie.

Thanks for it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 21, 2021)

I wonder how many people still believe we never landed on the Moon. It will be interesting to witness when the soil samples are returned to Earth what measures will be taken to isolate them to prevent their exposure to our atmosphere.


----------

